# power windows



## GTO viking (Jul 13, 2011)

how difficult is it to replace manual window to power windows 
I have a complete set of power motor with wire and everything 
but by the looks it seems that bolt holes are different on my manual 
the car is a GTO 1968 convertible


----------



## MickeyKelley (Oct 28, 2011)

Want to know too


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

need power window regulators along with motors and switches. Direct bolt in but need hole in door to run window wiring harness. also door panels for power have different hole for switch vs window crank.


----------

